# leg submissions in BJJ



## Cobra (Apr 21, 2004)

So far in BJJ, most of the submissions have to do in the upper body. We have only done one leg submission, the ankle lock where you put the legs around the thigh and squeeze the ankle with hands. But is there any other leg submissions in BJJ? My Instructer told me that the anle lock is the only leg submission I'll need to know. 

But are there more?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 22, 2004)

I've only been shown a few but have been told there are others (ankle and knee). My BJJ instructor restricts them to blue belts and higher.


----------



## MJS (Apr 22, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> So far in BJJ, most of the submissions have to do in the upper body. We have only done one leg submission, the ankle lock where you put the legs around the thigh and squeeze the ankle with hands. But is there any other leg submissions in BJJ? My Instructer told me that the anle lock is the only leg submission I'll need to know.
> 
> But are there more?



Yes, there are many locks with the leg, ankle, and knee.  Question for you.  First, who is your BJJ instructor? How long have you been doing BJJ? And why would he tell you that the ankle lock is the ONLY one you'll need to know?

I'm interested in hearing your reply!

Mike


----------



## Cobra (Apr 22, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Yes, there are many locks with the leg, ankle, and knee. Question for you. First, who is your BJJ instructor? How long have you been doing BJJ? And why would he tell you that the ankle lock is the ONLY one you'll need to know?
> 
> I'm interested in hearing your reply!
> 
> Mike


Wow, this post didn't have as much criticizing as your other posts toward me! I congratulate you.:asian: 

Who my instructer is ins't important (okay, I forgot his name which I usally call sir or master). How long have I done BJJ? Not a lot, 3 months. And why did he tell me that. I not sure. Maybe because I am a beginner. Of the three martial arts I do, I am most least experianced in this art.

Now that we are on the topic, how long have you been doing BJJ for?


----------



## MJS (Apr 22, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> Wow, this post didn't have as much criticizing as your other posts toward me! I congratulate you.:asian:
> 
> Who my instructer is ins't important (okay, I forgot his name which I usally call sir or master). How long have I done BJJ? Not a lot, 3 months. And why did he tell me that. I not sure. Maybe because I am a beginner. Of the three martial arts I do, I am most least experianced in this art.
> 
> Now that we are on the topic, how long have you been doing BJJ for?



Well, I"m glad that you thought that my last post didnt criticize you, because I'm sure you'll have a different outlook after reading this post!  Who your Inst is isnt important??? Umm..I think it is.  You see, this is exactly what I'm talking about here.  You profess to having all this exp. but you have NOTHING to back it up!!!  And YES, it is important.  You dont remember his name??? LOL! LOL! Come on man, who are you kidding here!  You're telling me that you sign up at a school and you have NO idea what the teachers name is??? 

As for me, I've been training in BJJ for over 10 yrs!  My first instructor got his ranking from Rorion and Royce Gracie.  My current instructor is a student under Roy Harris.

Now, I hope that you can see why everybody, including myself always questions the things that you say!  

You forgot your inst. name!! :lool:  :lool:  :lool: 

Mike


----------



## Cobra (Apr 22, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Well, I"m glad that you thought that my last post didnt criticize you, because I'm sure you'll have a different outlook after reading this post! Who your Inst is isnt important??? Umm..I think it is. You see, this is exactly what I'm talking about here. You profess to having all this exp. but you have NOTHING to back it up!!! And YES, it is important. You dont remember his name??? LOL! LOL! Come on man, who are you kidding here! You're telling me that you sign up at a school and you have NO idea what the teachers name is???
> 
> As for me, I've been training in BJJ for over 10 yrs! My first instructor got his ranking from Rorion and Royce Gracie. My current instructor is a student under Roy Harris.
> 
> ...


That is what I am talking about! I was actually thinking on wether I should even just make up a name before I submitted that post. If I show one thing that is wrong or something, you laugh or critisize! I forgot my instructers name, SUE ME! 

And when did I have so much experiance? Like I said in another thread, I am new to Asian Martial Arts. I've been doing Tae Kwon Do for only two years which is also not that long compared to some others on this site. Oh, and I know my instructers name for Tae Kwon Do. Wow, that means I know more than a black belt! I shouldn't even be honest with you. You like to bring everything up.


----------



## MJS (Apr 22, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> That is what I am talking about! I was actually thinking on wether I should even just make up a name before I submitted that post. If I show one thing that is wrong or something, you laugh or critisize! I forgot my instructers name, SUE ME!



LOL! Dude, how do you forget your inst. name???  I'm still waiting on that one.  And FYI, but making something up isnt going to make you legit, its just going to make you a liar.  Why lie dude? If you honestly dont have any BJJ training, then why not say so?  If you start talking about something, people are going to assume that you have some knowledge of it.  Then when people question your inst. or background, you get all defensive.  Why??



> And when did I have so much experiance? Like I said in another thread, I am new to Asian Martial Arts. I've been doing Tae Kwon Do for only two years which is also not that long compared to some others on this site. Oh, and I know my instructers name for Tae Kwon Do. Wow, that means I know more than a black belt! I shouldn't even be honest with you. You like to bring everything up.



Be honest with me?  I dont think you've been honest with anyone!  I'm just bringing up points that make no sense!  I'm starting to notice that you're avoiding questions and talking in circles.

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 22, 2004)

MJS,

*elbowing you gently* Cool it down a bit.  There is no need to rub it in.  At least Cobra did bring up a good thread with this one.

Cobra,
There are other leg locks besides the ankle, but it is likely that your instructor haven't taught you these yet until you have gained more training.  Perhaps for now, that is what your instructor expects.  Just keep on studying.  You will get to learn a lot and more as time goes on.

- Ceicei


----------



## MJS (Apr 22, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> MJS,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobra (Apr 22, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> MJS,
> 
> *elbowing you gently* Cool it down a bit. There is no need to rub it in. At least Cobra did bring up a good thread with this one.
> 
> ...


Hey, can I ask you a question? Assuming you think my thread on animals was bad, is there any other threads you think is bad? I have done three threads having to do with animals. But I have made around 13 threads already, maybe more.


----------



## Cobra (Apr 22, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Yeah, I probably should. Hes not worth getting fired up over. And yes, I'll give him this one...he actually did start a good thread. At least its something other than animals.
> 
> Mike :asian:


It seams you really are against me. I've told you 50 times I have only made three threads on animals! Almost all of my threads have nothing to do with animals. So, you see. Just by saying that you prove to me you will always bring up stuff.


----------



## MJS (Apr 22, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> Hey, can I ask you a question? Assuming you think my thread on animals was bad, is there any other threads you think is bad? I have done three threads having to do with animals. But I have made around 13 threads already, maybe more.



The other non-animal threads were good, including this one.  They definately stired the pot a little!

Mike


----------



## MJS (Apr 22, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> It seams you really are against me. I've told you 50 times I have only made three threads on animals! Almost all of my threads have nothing to do with animals. So, you see. Just by saying that you prove to me you will always bring up stuff.



Well, things are not always what they SEEM.  All I'm simply doing is bringing up the questionable parts of your threads.  But one more question for you.  I'd still like to know how you SEEM to have forgotten your BJJ inst. name.  If you really dont want to post it, then thats fine.  If you'd like to send me a PM, then thats fine too.

Mike


----------



## Cobra (Apr 22, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> The other non-animal threads were good, including this one. They definately stired the pot a little!
> 
> Mike


YES! But that is what I am sayin though. I am not super crazy about animals. Super crazy would be I own every exotic pet imaginable. I only own one dog and one cat.

You what is really weird though, I tried the Man vs. Beast thread on a different martial arts forum, and damn, they took it completly opposite. Weird how MA Forums can differ on opionions.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 22, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> Hey, can I ask you a question? Assuming you think my thread on animals was bad, is there any other threads you think is bad? I have done three threads having to do with animals. But I have made around 13 threads already, maybe more.


Ahh, bad? No, not really. Your choice of topics are just rather unusual. I realize that you are curious about many things, but you do sometimes set yourself up for how others may respond to you.

Think about it a bit if the choice of topics may be beyond the realm of everyday living (ie. fighting with animals in the wild or going for a no-holds-barred competition fighting). If you want to avoid having people jump on you, I would suggest looking at your current training and asking questions about what you are learning and take into account your experience and lack of experience. 

If you want to start threads that are of the unusual variety, you can preface your thoughts to ask if others have *wondered* the same thing. Curiosity is ok, it is that if you try to present your thoughts seriously, some people won't because the questions are, as I've mentioned, outside the realm of everyday living for most people.

- Ceicei


----------



## DuckofDeath (Apr 24, 2004)

Cobra,

When you finally figure out what your BJJ instructor's name is, you might want to see if you can find it here:  

http://bjj.org/a/alpha.html

In the BJJ classes I took, beginners and advanced were all together in the same class and we all learned the same stuff, including leg submissions (even the dreaded heel hook).  

Here's an interesting link about a BJJer who reconstructed an ankle lock from an ancient description of a pankration match:

http://ejmas.com/jcs/jcsart_hollenback_0903.htm


----------

